# Wie kann ich die Eigenschaften im Browser-Fenster definieren? WICHTIG!



## virtual-fuchs (20. September 2001)

Hallo! 

Habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich möchte eine HTML-Seite so konfigurieren, dass sie beim Öffnen keine Scroll-Leiste, keine Menüleiste, keine Symbolleiste und auch kein Adressfeld hat. Soweit so gut! 

Das Problem liegt darin, ich möcht diese Seite nicht mittels eines Hyperlinks aufrufen, sondern wenn ich die Datei auf meinem Desktop mittels Doppelklick starte sollen die Einstellungen übernommen werden. 
Das heisst nun, ich muss die Einstellung im Quelltext der Datei vornehmen! 

1. Ist das überhaupt möglich? 
2. Wenn ja, wer weiss wie es geht 

Thx 

virtual-fuchs

:|


----------



## fischkrampf (20. September 2001)

da fällt mir jetz spontan nichts ein, wenn dann musst du diese Aattribute mit Javascript ändern...

schau doch am besten mal bei SelfHTML...

ich meld mich wenn ich was find!

Cu!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (20. September 2001)

benutze doch mal die suchfunktion des boards.

wurde schon x mal gefragt und beantwortet


----------



## virtual-fuchs (25. September 2001)

*finde es nicht*

Wenn so oft gefragt wurde sag mir bitte wie es funktioniert!
Ich finde es nicht!

Du meinst wahrscheinlich wenn ich die Datei über einen Link öffne!
Das will ich aber nicht, wie das funktioniert weis ich auch!

Stell Dir vor die HTML-Datei liegt auf dem Desktop und Du machst nen
Double-Click drauf. Dann soll das Fenster formatiert ausgegeben werden.


mfg

virtual fuchs


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (25. September 2001)

ja dann machst du halt keinen link sondern im body der zu ladenen page

onload="dasscript();"

bzw

z.b. 

<body onload="resizeTo('500,500');"

weiß nun nicht ob das mit dem resizeTo usw so richtig ist, weil ich nich so javascript kann, aber sollte so jedenfalls z.b. sein


----------



## virtual-fuchs (25. September 2001)

*re*

Ok danke!
Werde es versuchen!


----------

